# S: it's spinnable!



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Loops & Threads, Chunky Lux yarn, 100% acrylic. Yes really!

Found this at Michaels today. I noticed the coppery sheen and was handling it...and it felt so soft and silky. The end was accessible and wispy and gee, I bet this can be spun! Oh look on sale for 4.99 from 6.99, look 7.9ozs. Bought the copper and also a silver skein, just test spun a little. Still soft and silky! I might have to go back tomorrow and get a few more.

And it can easily spun fine. I can see using as a plying yarn or even carding into wool or other fibers.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I did that too, got 8oz. For $1.90 at hobby lobby.
So, top down sweater. I machine washed and dried my swatch and it was just fine.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! I've never seen synthetic fiber that's spinnable in a Michaels store before!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

I need to see if our Michael's carries this. What fun!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the colors will have to check it out myself it would be nice to add to some naturals.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I was in Michael's the other day and saw this yarn. Didn't buy it because 
1) I don't need any yarn and I do know need has nothing to do with buying yarn ???? And 
2) I had no idea what to do with it

But you clever ladies certainly did!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> I did that too, got 8oz. For $1.90 at hobby lobby.


Score! Wow!????


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

That's a really good way to get a binder yarn for softly spun fibers. Great find!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for info. I'm going to look for it. Darn I was in Hobby Lobby yesterday but just wasn't looking for it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is great to know....thank you. Lovely spin.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, you ended up with lovely yarn! :sm24:


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Perhaps I have never looked for it, but I have never seen acrylic roving. Good find and thanks for the tip.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

It's actually what they use to make giant blankets.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

What a bargain - problem for me - I have no Michaels anywhere close


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Great find.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> What a bargain - problem for me - I have no Michaels anywhere close


Go on line to there website


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

Haha! Love it! I'll have to look for it the next time I'm in there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Good idea


----------

